# Pigeon Feed?



## The Kaiser (Apr 8, 2017)

Where does anyone who raises pigeons in the central N.Y. area, get their feed? I'm having a hard time buying fresh feed. It seems Agway's feed lays around for a while.

Gary


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Were in NY are you?


----------



## The Kaiser (Apr 8, 2017)

*Feed*

I'm six miles South of Utica.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been feeding my birds Agway for roughly 25 years, never got a bad bag or had any problems with the feed.
I get 50# bags of Pigeon mix, Multi flock pellets (turkey grower pellets), whole corn and 'Favorite' Wild seed. I mix it all together in a galvanized bin. That's one weeks feed for me.


----------



## The Kaiser (Apr 8, 2017)

*Feed*

I just got another bag and it looks much better. My first bag was really dusty. This bag is very clean.

Gary


----------

